# Lotus L29 Lighter Review



## Minotaur (Jun 8, 2009)

I was at a local B&M and noticed they put up a nice new display of Lotus Lighters and could not resist playing with a few. Apparently my local B&M is branching out on their lighter selection with the downfall of Colibri. 

I checked out quite a few different models and the L29 in a Gun Metal Pearl finish really caught my eye and ended up coming home with me. The simplistic yet beautiful styling immediately drew me in. The most appealing aspect of this specific model is the quick and easy single action ignition system. What you cannot see from pictures on the internet is that the Jet itself is covered by a small piece of protective metal which is integrated into the top of the lighter housing that is slid to the side automatically when large the ignition button is pressed. This shield is great for keeping the lint out of the Jet if carried in the pocket. This automatic protective shield eliminates any unnecessary preparation fumbling....Just "point and shoot" if you will. 

In the rear of the two toned solid metal case lies a small fuel level window to keep tabs on the very generous fuel tank. This L29 has about 7-9 cigars under its belt and is at about 60% fuel left. Now I must mention that I do keep the single torch flame intensity a little on the lower side, and with that I must mention that this guy has a great range of adjustment. From the "More Power is Better" to the "Slow and Precise" cigar lighting mentalities out there, it should suit most preferences. 

The only downside I have experienced with this lighter so far is that it is suffering a little bit of finish wear from being accompanied by my keys and loose change in my front pocket, and it appears that Lotus does not include or offer any type of carrying case to fit their lighters. I am still searching for an aftermarket case to fit the L29. 

If you are in the market for a quality, attractive single action single torch flame lighter, this sub $100, 2 year warrany lighter may fit the bill.




MRSP: $89.95


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Very cool looking lighter. Thanks!


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Very nice! I just picked up a Lotus L2500 dual flame - nice workmanship (yours is much snazzier, though!)


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I own several Lotus lighters and love them!


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

Guess what!!! COLIBRI - THE FLAME BURNS ON

They're back!! 
Hope they are just as awsome as before, even with new ownership.
I still have my Colibri, and it works better than any I've ever tried, and this one is at leat 8 years old. Actually can't remember how long I've had it...been a long time though.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Minotaur,
I'm actually considering buying that lighter. How is it holding up? Can you post some close up pictures please?


----------

